# IS a 70's 3.5 HP Arien Worth the trouble?



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

ITs at an estate sale close by. they only want ten bucks for it but doesn't seem to have run for years.
It did not really interest me, so I did not look it over very well I was more interested in tools. I will check it out a bit better tomorrow or next weekend.
Both tires are shot. It looks clean and not to rusty , it has a very short chute other than that don't recall much. I think if it had a bit more HP I would of given it a once over.
thanks for any response from anyone who has used or worked on this model.
Owner said it worked fine last time??? he used it when ever that was?
How much would the new rubber cost me?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Save your money and your time - leave it there. You will invest more than it is worth to get it running. For $100-150 you can do much better, and your will save money in the long run, and have a machine that will actually do some work for you, instead of you working for it.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*Show or Go snowblowers...*

Considering the number of Ariens you already own I guess the question is what do you mean by "worth the trouble?" If you're a collector of old Ariens machines this might be an addition to your stable. If you're looking for a small lightweight blower for occasional use this might be worthwhile. Since you already own 7 snowblowers I guess it's a matter of how many do you want for show and how many do you use on a regular basis.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

By the way Thanks RIT333 I guess I needed to be reassured! 
Just a short update for 524SWE. I am not so much a real big flipper or an extreme restorer. My Ariens ST824 and Deluxe 28 and the Honda Single stage are my go to's and serve me well and all work well.
The rest are projects for family members or possible sales, But since it was a slow snow year I didn't even bother trying.
Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Biketrax said:


> ITs at an estate sale close by. they only want ten bucks for it but doesn't seem to have run for years.
> It did not really interest me, so I did not look it over very well I was more interested in tools. I will check it out a bit better tomorrow or next weekend.
> Both tires are shot. It looks clean and not to rusty , it has a very short chute other than that don't recall much. I think if it had a bit more HP I would of given it a once over.
> thanks for any response from anyone who has used or worked on this model.
> ...


A fellow offered me a 69 Ariens 22,000 series with a 5hp engine running it was the second engine on the machine. It was missing its belt cover, that's about it. I never ended up taking it due to limited space, but at $10 it would have been worth it. A machine with only 3.5hp cant do to much and needing new tires it's not worth it for repairing to run. But at $10 bucks its worth a lot of the good parts which can be dismantled and sold. Otherwise I don't see it being worth it, not for a 3.5hp machine, free take it away, sure anytime IMO.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Fearless I checked it out a bit better today. it is in great condition for its age, One tire was actually inflated. ITs a tiny machine I guess that can be an advantage and seem almost like using a single stage (in size). If they still have it next weekend I may re-consider, I may get chewed out by the misses.


----------

